# Visiting my boyfriend in Dubai



## Lenou1980 (Oct 31, 2011)

Hi everybody, 

My boyfriend moved to Dubai for work about a month ago and I am planning to visit him for Christmas for about 10 days.
I have read that living together is illegal even if I am just staying for a few days, which leads me to my question: what should I say when I reach immigration? should I just say that I am visiting some friends? what if they ask me where I am staying? will I have to show some proof of a hotel accomodation? 
I am being a bit paranoid here but I want to avoid any trouble, especially since I have heard that women travelling alone might be asked more questions than other people...
Can anybody help me there? 
I also know a married couple with a child who live in Dubai so would it be safer for me to say that I will stay at their place?
Your answers would be much appreciated as I am being quite anxious about getting into the country!! 

Thanks!!


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Just pick the name of a hotel and say you're staying there, they don't ask to see anything. If you say you're staying with a friend, they'll ask for a contact number. They usually don't ask though. Just grunt and throw your passport back at you.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

+ 1
Just pick a hotel name. Also, you can make a booking and print a hotel confirmation and then cancel it soon after. That way you have paper proof and if they check and say that your booking is cancelled, pretend to be really angry and call the hotel reservations and give them an earful.


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

Or just tell them you are visiting your cousin and give them the details of your boyfriend. Getting it on with your cousin is encouraged here anyway.


----------



## Lenou1980 (Oct 31, 2011)

Thank you very much guys! I think I will just do that: book a hotel and cancel it! just in case! 
don't really want to get into trouble over there! 
Apart from that, how is Dubai for couples? I mean will people ask us anything if they see us coming into my boyfriend's apartment? I read they tend to turn a blind eye but is it really the case?

Thanks again and I can't wait to be visiting Dubai!


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

As long as you behave within the realms of what is considered "normal", you will be fine and people won't bother you. It's amazing what some people actually get away with but better to be safe than sorry.
Dress appropriately, avoid too much display of public affection and be respectful of the culture and you will be fine.


----------



## md000 (Dec 16, 2008)

Basically, as long as you don't say "I'm coming to Dubai to shag my boyfriend for 10 days", it will be fine.

-md000/Mike


----------



## Lenou1980 (Oct 31, 2011)

LOL! yes, I guess that would be a bad idea! ;-)


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

Yep, and as long as he isn't living in company accomodation or sharing with someone who may cause issues you'll be more than fine.


----------



## Lenou1980 (Oct 31, 2011)

No he is living on his own in a furnished apartment but it is not company accomodation, he is renting the place by himself so hopefully nobody will be checking....


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

Hehe, be less paranoid, noone is going to knock on your door and ask you for a marriage certificate.


----------



## indoMLA (Feb 6, 2011)

No one will care... c'mon down.... however, I must ask since you have your location as Canada. If you are a Canadian you will need a visa to enter the country and this might also cause a bit more scrutiny (but unlikely). Good luck and enjoy the desert when it ain't hot...


----------



## Lenou1980 (Oct 31, 2011)

Thanks! I will be flying from Canada because I live in Canada but I am actually French so I guess I won't need a visa with my French passport? or will they check where I actually live?


----------



## indoMLA (Feb 6, 2011)

Lenou1980 said:


> Thanks! I will be flying from Canada because I live in Canada but I am actually French so I guess I won't need a visa with my French passport? or will they check where I actually live?


No. Frenchies are okay with the UAE, visa on arrival.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

They love the French! Vive La France!


----------



## indoMLA (Feb 6, 2011)

^ +1. But, ladies have to shave and use Nair, it is a requirement by the UAE government. I can't find the statute, but will try to post later... (if I remember).


----------



## Sunset (Jan 24, 2011)

Lenou1980 said:


> Thank you very much guys! I think I will just do that: book a hotel and cancel it! just in case!
> don't really want to get into trouble over there!
> Apart from that, how is Dubai for couples? I mean will people ask us anything if they see us coming into my boyfriend's apartment? I read they tend to turn a blind eye but is it really the case?
> 
> Thanks again and I can't wait to be visiting Dubai!


As long as you aren't bouncing off the walls, crawling into the apartment or people having to step over you, no problem. Try not to set fire to anything where you may have to call the police. They will be more interested in your "living" arrangement than the fire itself.


----------



## Lenou1980 (Oct 31, 2011)

Thanks again for the tips guys! 
I am about to book my ticket!


----------

